

Let's Kick The Discovery Channel Out Of Lancaster - kateloving
http://progressives4pennsylvania.blogspot.com/2014/07/kick-discovery-channel-out-of-lancaster.html

======
Liesmith
there is no explanation of what exactly the Discovery Channel is doing wrong
here. the video says "what is the movement about" but never actually follows
up by telling you what the movement is about.

